# We so should have a rant section



## Mozzy (1 Dec 2011)

I'd gone on a 30 miler this afternoon; left at around 14.30 knowing it would be getting near dark by the time I got home. What is it that you get a tingly feeling when entering a roundabout, riding hard (so as not to slow the flow) and that twat (rhymes with banker , duck-wit, flosser,) and any other expletives as appropriate, pulls out seeing a gap and virtually (but not) knocks you off. I had NINE feckin lights running at the time, and much reflective stuff on. On then went the finger on the airzound; full feckin blast. A lorry to my right had to lock wheels up to miss him and actually stopped after, and asked me if I was OK … which I thought was nice. Yes I make no apologies for shouting out that word that rhymes with banker at the top of my voice.

Blow me down, about 25 miles into my ride, a lady pulls out from a side lane with three little darlings on board. Yep same again.


----------



## Mozzy (1 Dec 2011)

Sorry, me tea was ready. Sooooo, as I said this lady (who I soooo knew was going to pull out) bearing in mind it was only 5 minutes earlier Mr 'Banker' nearly killed me at the roundabout, so I've got the ever so cautious head on at this stage. As I suspected, straight out from a side road, directly in front of me. I had FIVE bright lights up front at this time. One static, four flashing. Braked hard and we missed one another. I was pootling at around 15-16mph at that time. In fairness, 50 metres on she pulled in and jumped out, bright red face full of sincere apologies. Her version was, she felt I was going slowly and that there was plenty of room. She accepted what she did was totally wrong and invited me home with her for drinks in front of the log fire! OK that was where my mind was and I made that bit up 

Planning on a 40 miler tomorrow, so think I will leave early and do it in all daylight. I'm not overly impressed with peeps driving skills when that light fades.

Oh, and what is it with cyclists, dark clothing, NO effing lights all round this afternoon; visibility was crap. Wall to wall cloud and dark. They need heads testing


----------



## jonathanw (1 Dec 2011)

do you feel better now?


----------



## Mozzy (1 Dec 2011)

jonathanw said:


> do you feel better now?


I do I do I do. A rant is nothing unless shared


----------



## Mozzy (1 Dec 2011)

No I'm happy with the Airzound. PUmping up is simplicity with an Aldi motorised inflater. Takes just a few seconds to get back up 80 or so PSI


----------



## Peteaud (1 Dec 2011)

Never before have i seen a rant like that











interupted by tea -

Its not cricket ya know


----------



## lukesdad (1 Dec 2011)

I d take up knitting if I were you, far safer.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Dec 2011)

Oh, I dunno, I've seen some well dangerous cable knit in my time...


----------



## Mozzy (2 Dec 2011)

Knitting duly considered then. Another string to the bow


----------



## Red Light (2 Dec 2011)

Mozzy said:


> Oh, and what is it with cyclists, dark clothing, NO effing lights all round this afternoon; visibility was crap. Wall to wall cloud and dark. They need heads testing


 
Darwin in action. They survive in great numbers while you with all your lights and hi-viz get nearly wiped out. Twice. Learn the lesson, ditch the lights!


----------



## Peteaud (2 Dec 2011)

Mozzy said:


> Knitting duly considered then. Another string to the bow


Knit a high vis


----------



## Browser (3 Dec 2011)

Mis-judging a cyclist's speed, a seemingly common error amongst motorists.
Regards the lights, it wouldn't matter if the front of your bike was so loaded with lights it looked like a mod scooter a-la Quadrophenia and had a revolving amber beacon on a 4ft-tall mast behind your seat, some knob-jockey out there would still miss seeing them and consequently near-miss, or hit, you.
Anyway, this laydee with the log fire, was she pretty?


----------



## Mozzy (3 Dec 2011)

Browser said:


> Mis-judging a cyclist's speed, a seemingly common error amongst motorists.
> Regards the lights, it wouldn't matter if the front of your bike was so loaded with lights it looked like a mod scooter a-la Quadrophenia and had a revolving amber beacon on a 4ft-tall mast behind your seat, some knob-jockey out there would still miss seeing them and consequently near-miss, or hit, you.
> Anyway, this laydee with the log fire, was she pretty?


Oh yes …. extremely Methinks motorists look for four wheeled vehicles only hence why Motorcycles get heated on roundabouts and junctions. Your Quaudrophenia reference was a good one. Gave a good image in my mind


----------



## MacB (3 Dec 2011)

Rants are good.......

On Monday either my wife or I will make our 4th trip in recent weeks to collect a package from the Post Office. Each time someone has been in but the van is vanishing round the corner by the time they get to the door...I was this mornings victim. I understand they are under time pressures etc but would have the following message for the driver, I suspect it is the same bloke. Having, on other occassions, surprised him as he's trying to put the card through the door, strangely it's the van I've seen and not heard any knock:-

You are a total farkwit, it is not physically possible, in the time it takes me to reach the door, for you to have knocked, paused, filled out your little card, got back in your van and driven out of our close. You seem to see your job as driving round and leafletting rather than actually delivering parcels. There can be no other explanation for the pitifully quiet 'attempt' at a knock that you claim you make. Though the offence is minor the cumulative effect isn't and I'm now harbouring thoughts of a 'stinger' across the road so that I can confront you and insert your little red and white card as my own form of reminder.

Ah...that feels better


----------



## BrumJim (3 Dec 2011)

Apparently the Post Office take a very dim view of posties doing this. Also good Posties get very wound-up about fellow workers trying this on. Report him.


----------



## MacB (3 Dec 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Apparently the Post Office take a very dim view of posties doing this. Also good Posties get very wound-up about fellow workers trying this on. Report him.


 
I may have a word when I'm collecting the parcel, our regular postie is fantastic, he'll even secrete stuff round the back for us rather than leave a card. Always cheerie and pleasant when I see him and thus gets a decent Xmas tip.


----------



## Mozzy (3 Dec 2011)

This is true, I swear. Today er indoors decides we finally have to have a tumble dryer. (Managed thus far ... sigh, I so hate the smell of tumble dried clothing).

So in we go to Comet; she has a Bosch in mind, condenser type. She makes a decision so I say I'll go find an operative; (easier said than done). Decent sort that I find says ... just a moment sir, I'll get a chap who knows his stuff .... (yeah right) I thought. 

"Right sir, sorry to keep you waiting ... how can I help?" So far so good. He is maybe a teenager, but couldn't swear.

"We'd like a Bosch Tumble drier; it's over there with the TD's (spooky that is), and if it is in stock we will take it now."

Operative walks straight across store and stands in front of washing machines! "Tumble Drier .... errr BOSCH" I said.

"Yes, which one sir?"

"TUMBLE DRIER" I said. "NOT a washing machine!"

"Yes sir, but which one." Currently he is scanning the row of washing machines!

"It's behind you, with the TUMBLE DRIERS!"

"Oh right .... yes." As he turns round to face the TD's. "Yes OK then, which Bosch TD is it then as we have several."

"Errr, it would be that one. The ONLY Bosch TD you have!"

"Ahhh right, this one." 

"YES, that one, that's right."

"OK then this comes with a 12 month warranty. (wait for it) I expect you will wish to take our extended warranty?"

"Errr NO, it clearly states TWO YEAR warranty!"

"Ahhh right, yes .... err two years, yes you're right."

"Jolly good then, can we take one from stock?

Cut a long story short. A further twenty minutes and no, it is to be delivered. I then dared to ask how the hell they would deliver it without our property details. With lots of coughs and splutters he finally got the gist of how to do it; after I showed him how to work his little computer!!!!

I mean, come on retail trade; if you really want to cut the mustard you'll have to do a lot better than that! Normally I would have taken my business elsewhere, but with er indoors with me I just wanted a job done and get home for a cuppa.

This then, is the retail trade pulling out all the stops!!!!!!


----------



## Mugshot (11 Dec 2011)

Mozzy said:


> *Comet*


Right there, there's your problem.


----------



## Nearly there (11 Dec 2011)

+1 for a rant thread I had a classic once i was about 50yds from home approaching my last junction of the day travelling at 12mph when a car appeared at said junction the driver looked straight at a high viz`d up me for what seemed like forever then pulled out on me,I slammed the breaks on ill never forget the lady who was walking her dog scream as she saw the car pull out on me I started swearing at the bloke who did stop + he did apologise said he never saw me (lit up like an effing xmas tree) at least the missus wouldnt have had far to come


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Dec 2011)

Shoe laces - why are they made of a slippery substance that WILL NOT stay tied. I am SICK AND TIRED of having to stop and retie my laces.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Dec 2011)

Afforded the opportunity, I too feel a Royal Mail rant coming on.

With our deliveries this year, they have simply abandoned boxes of children's toys on the doorstep, without even ringing the bell or checking anyone is in.

It is almost as annoying as the card-delivery specialists who take all their boxes back to the depot !

We live in a low-crime area, but we do get vanloads of badly shaven itinerants up & down the road, looking very closely at each property from time to time, and there is no particular reason to think that no light-fingered types would be about.

Other couriers have hidden parcels about the premises and put notes through the door explaining where to find them.


----------



## G-Zero (5 Jan 2012)

Mine's a litter rant.... Consett, hang your collective heads in shame.

I know its been a bit breezy of late, but I've just done 38 miles of NCN14 & 7 and never noticed anything out of the ordinary until passing through Consett.

Just one short stretch, where the path drops between Templetown and Delves Lane, was an absolute utter disgrace. There were tons of the stuff stuck up the trees, the hedgerows and generally blowing around the area, as well as loads of broken glass strewn across the cycle route.

The other urban areas I passed through, such as Durham, Lanchester, Stanley and Chester le Street can manage to keep their areas clean; and bearing in mind this is probably one of the most cycled C2C routes in the UK, visitors are going to be left with a lovely impression of your town, which is a shame when so much has been spent on C2C art and sculptures in the area.

Rant will be over tomorrow, once I've spoken to the relevant LA.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jan 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> Shoe laces - why are they made of a slippery substance that WILL NOT stay tied. I am SICK AND TIRED of having to stop and retie my laces.


do you take them out when you polish your shoes?


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Jan 2012)

_.... polish your shoes? _ no polish - the worst culprits are in a pair of Goretex 'suede' walking boots.


----------



## Mad at urage (6 Jan 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> Shoe laces - why are they made of a slippery substance that WILL NOT stay tied. I am SICK AND TIRED of having to stop and retie my laces.


Surgeon's knot


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (12 Feb 2012)

I've had a rant brewing.......I was out in the New Forest, cycling down a steep hill doing around 35mph. Sweet. 

Then I came to the bit of road which has been manipulated to a single track for about 10 feet and then widened to normal width. A car was travelling towards me, I saw them making the judgement that I was going to get through the narrowed stretch first and they started to slow to allow me priority. So far, so wonderful. I started pedalling as hard as poss so they didn't have to wait too long, when a car driven by little old lady passed me doing about 3mph more than me, noticed the slowing car coming towards us, pulled in to the left and slammed on the brakes. I was so close to hitting her little car it really frightened me. We had to actually stop to allow the car coming the other way to get through as it had all but stopped for me. 

My knees were shaking after that. Little old lady drove on, completely clueless that she'd nearly had me off. 

I didn't shout abuse although I did do a little involuntary scream!

Definitely feel better sharing that one!


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Feb 2012)

Cricket on Radio 4 LONGWAVE. WHY OH WHY OH WHY do I have to suffer endless cricket on longwave when there is a dedicated sports channel? -Radio 5 extra.
We live in a really bad FM reception area - signal drifts aerial needs constant adjustment - OK, works with roof aerial but I want my radio to be portable. Always bl---y cricket on longwave.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> Cricket on Radio 4 LONGWAVE. WHY OH WHY OH WHY do I have to suffer endless cricket on longwave when there is a dedicated sports channel? -Radio 5 extra.
> We live in a really bad FM reception area - signal drifts aerial needs constant adjustment - OK, works with roof aerial but I want my radio to be portable. Always bl---y cricket on longwave.


Use your internet...

...just a thought


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Apr 2012)

Duvet covers. Why not a zip all the way round? It's fhe 21st century after all .....


----------



## Fubar (4 Apr 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> _*Cricket*_


 
_*There's*_ your problem


----------

